# Red brake caliper covers



## gtolmie (24 d ago)

Hi- I have a ‘22 Y with 20” induction wheels and I‘ve seen the red brake caliper covers on other models and want to get them for mine as well. However, I haven’t seen an OEM version anywhere online and lots of poor reviews from various models sold on Amazon and other 3P sites. Does anyone know where the best place to buy these is so that I don’t end up with caliper covers that don’t fit? Thanks in advance


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you like DIY projects at all, consider painting your calipers instead.









Amazon.com: POR-15 Red Caliper Paint - 8 fl. Oz.- Superior Heat Resistant Coating - High Temperature Brake Caliper Paint : Automotive


Buy POR-15 Red Caliper Paint - 8 fl. Oz.- Superior Heat Resistant Coating - High Temperature Brake Caliper Paint: Paint & Paint Supplies - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

